
Show HN: I Made a Clothing Database - danielchavez
https://www.clothdb.com/
======
danielchavez
As someone who loves fashion and clothing, I wanted a place (that wasn't a
marketplace for once) where I could look at clothes and keep track of stuff
that I wanted and owned. The big dream is to have any piece of clothing that
exists in the database. Feel free to submit items!

~~~
labratmatt
Yes! This cool. How do you populate the DB with the clothing text and images?

~~~
danielchavez
With user submitted (basically my friends and I so far) clothing info and
images from other websites. Also an initial webscrape helped us with some
initial DB population.

------
aldamiz
Good job! We built something in the space, discussed it in detail here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21703297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21703297)

~~~
danielchavez
Wow, your product looks incredible, I will take a closer look, would love to
talk about your experience in the space if you're up for it.

~~~
aldamiz
Anytime:)

------
abc-xyz
Would be great if it was possible to filter based on the clothes origin. I
believe this could appeal to many users, for instance, r/AvoidChineseProducts
([https://old.reddit.com/r/avoidchineseproducts/](https://old.reddit.com/r/avoidchineseproducts/))
has been growing a lot lately.

I of course understand that it would be difficult and time consuming to
collect this information, however, India recently forced companies, including
Amazon, to display country of origin, so might be able to scrape the
information from their sites.

~~~
danielchavez
Thats a fantastic idea, and yes my goal is to be as descriptive as possible
with every item, including country of origin, it just amounts to me putting in
the work to do research on every item, Im willing to do it and I hope it can
be useful to more users soon!

------
Winterflow3r
This is really cool! I'd love to see this become mainstream with second-hand
and slow fashion communities :) Like where people could remix looks and then
publish them, a bit like polyvore was once a long time ago.

~~~
danielchavez
whoa thats a great idea, I'm not familiar with the term slow fashion, what
does that entail?

~~~
mc32
I imagine it has to do with second hand clothing stores/goodwill, but I could
be wrong.

~~~
danielchavez
Oh I see, well I definitely see the value in those spaces, Im kind of
interested in the idea of archiving anything thats out there so that maybe
people can realize all the cool clothes thats already been produced rather
than looking to the new stuff thats coming out.

~~~
Winterflow3r
I'm also super interested in visual search - so it might be cool to add a kind
of visual search engine to your site where you could upload a pic and it would
search your collection for a similar outfit.

------
babycake
How much do you pay in storage costs for storing all those photos? What about
the bandwidth costs?

~~~
danielchavez
We're hosting the photos on S3 currently, only around 30K photos currently and
the cost of S3 is dependent on how frequently they are accessed (how often
users load a specific photo). If I recall correctly our S3 bill last month was
around 3 dollars but we don't have very many users. I'm sure its not scalable
if we had tons of photos and tons of users but I think I'm just crossing that
bridge if I ever get there

------
bynormous
FYI the images aren't loading on your site, neat idea though!

------
quickthrower2
“Pinterest for attire”

------
chadlavi
so like pinterest, but specifically for clothes?

~~~
danielchavez
Pretty much, except from my experience Pinterest focuses on the image and
maybe its source rather than the actual item of clothing and features of that
item.

------
rasz
No, you made a registration page.

